# Black Ash Burl goose call/ ABW



## goosetamer (Jul 4, 2015)

Goose call out of some black ash Burl I got from @Allen Tomaszek

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC (Jul 5, 2015)

Beautious!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 5, 2015)

That's a handsome bugger !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 5, 2015)

That is rich. Great color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 5, 2015)

Wow that is gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2015)

If a call could be called opulent, that is the one. One of the better ones I've seen in a while.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> If a call could be called opulent, that is the one. One of the better ones I've seen in a while.



Be careful, hanging around Henry is starting to rub off on you and you might get flammulated .


----------

